# Alabama CL Schwinn Somebody Should Grab This!



## Krakatoa (Nov 22, 2016)

Alabama CL: 

https://shoals.craigslist.org/bik/5867830159.html

Looks like a good one! I see a straight bar, springer, fore brake, etc...

I would love to see a better picture!

Nate


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## jkent (Nov 22, 2016)

I spoke to the guy last night and supposed to go pick the bike up friday.
Was going to wait on posting it until I had it in my hands.
JKent


----------



## jkent (Nov 23, 2016)

Just wanted to give an update. Talked to the guy today. Someone in California called the guy and just bought the bike out from under me this morning.
So I hope I don't find out who it was. What a crock of *****.
I stated last night that I had already spoke to the seller and had plans to pick the bike up friday when the guy gets back home from an out of state Thanksgiving dinner with his family.
Come on guy's is this really how we are going to do each other?
This thread should have been deleted after I made the statement The bike was spoken for.
It's not like it's a $3,000 bike or nothing but it was a local pickup for me and they don't come around often.
So thanks to all involved.
JKent


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 23, 2016)

THAT'S A BUMMER!


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 23, 2016)

That's a shame. Just keep moving forward. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 23, 2016)

This particular(ebay and CL) forum does nobody any good - unless you're selling. If anyone is a serious collector, they've already seen it. Especially if it's local. I refresh searches ALL DAY LONG searching for bikes/parts like most of the rest of us. That should worth something right? Finding it yourself?


----------



## jkent (Nov 23, 2016)

I called the guy Monday evening. He is 1 1/2 hour drive each way, away from me. He could not do anything untill friday. So I told him I wanted the bike and was supposed to buy some other things he had. Pressed tin toy cars and look at some other antiques.
I knew better than to post anything about it and was keeping my mouth shut until I knew it was a done deal. I guess that doesn't do anyone any good anymore. It was just as bad of the seller as it was the buyer here. We had an agreement and I had every intention of following through.
Not much else I could have done.
Ohhhh Well, I'm through with it.
Time to move on.
JKent


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 23, 2016)

This is why I don't like the CL thread...


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 23, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> This is why I don't like the CL thread...




I agree, had the same thing almost happen to me. I was on my way and the seller was getting calls begging him to stiff me and sell it to them.  Using all the sob stories they could think of including one CA guy who "had the matching girls bike" and "I really need this one".  Luckily the seller was a stand up guy who didn't want to ship it.


----------



## stezell (Nov 23, 2016)

jkent said:


> Just wanted to give an update. Talked to the guy today. Someone in California called the guy and just bought the bike out from under me this morning.
> So I hope I don't find out who it was. What a crock of *****.
> I stated last night that I had already spoke to the seller and had plans to pick the bike up friday when the guy gets back home from an out of state Thanksgiving dinner with his family.
> Come on guy's is this really how we are going to do each other?
> ...



I agree with you that's a crock of you know what! Sorry to hear that. I saw it as well just to far of a drive for me.


----------



## gymmanager (Nov 23, 2016)

jkent said:


> I called the guy Monday evening. He is 1 1/2 hour drive each way, away from me. He could not do anything untill friday. So I told him I wanted the bike and was supposed to buy some other things he had. Pressed tin toy cars and look at some other antiques.
> I knew better than to post anything about it and was keeping my mouth shut until I knew it was a done deal. I guess that doesn't do anyone any good anymore. It was just as bad of the seller as it was the buyer here. We had an agreement and I had every intention of following through.
> Not much else I could have done.
> Ohhhh Well, I'm through with it.
> ...



Sorry to hear you got weaseled out. Like you said, it is as much the sellers fault as that buyers - all the seller had to do was say "No". That would have been the right thing to do. How sure are you that it was someone here who saw the posting and snaked you out - and not just someone random? I hope it wasn't really a caber...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 23, 2016)

Sounds like a CABE member, who from Cali would be looking at Alabama's CL?


----------



## jkent (Nov 23, 2016)

Well the bike has been posted on CL for 15 days. When I spoke to him on monday he said I was the only person to call about it.
Then it's post here on the Cabe on Tuesday and I sent him a message this morning to make sure we was still good for friday morning he said a person from California called him this morning and made him an offer of $25 more than he was asking to sell it to him.
It pissed me off but I'm over it. Something else will come along.
In the last 7 years I have probably bought less than 10 local bicycles. 
I knew as soon as I seen  the CL link posted here on the Cabe I was not going to get this bike.
Lol.../........I was right.
JKent


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2016)

jkent said:


> Well the bike has been posted on CL for 15 days. When I spoke to him on monday he said I was the only person to call about it.
> Then it's post here on the Cabe on Tuesday and I sent him a message this morning to make sure we was still good for friday morning he said a person from California called him this morning and made him an offer of $25 more than he was asking to sell it to him.
> It pissed me off but I'm over it. Something else will come along.
> In the last 7 years I have probably bought less than 10 local bicycles.
> ...



Broke his word over $25? That's bullsh!t.


----------



## jkent (Nov 23, 2016)

Well now he get to break it down, box it up and ship it out.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a feeling you still might have a chance. Contact the seller on Friday, mention that he will have extra work dealing with an out of town sale and he'll be working for that extra 25 bucks. Let him know that with you being local it would be an easier clean quick sale with no hassles.

The ad is still up and to me that's an indication that no money has been transferred, and it's possible the seller is still fishing for more offers.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 23, 2016)

Offer 5 bucks more than the last guy...then blow him off if he agrees

Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Nov 23, 2016)

Offer him $25 more then drive over and pick it up.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 23, 2016)

I didnt one up a one upper one time, and its the one time I regret not one upping the one upper. Still lust over that one bike.


----------



## jkent (Nov 23, 2016)

Nope, I'm over it. I don't think I want to deal with someone like that. If someone else want to try for it....... Go right ahead.
JKent


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 24, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Offer him $25 more then drive over and pick it up.



That's exactly what I was thinking. Hes gonna break it down and box it up and ship it for only 25$ more? Even if the new buyer will pay shipping, its way too much trouble for 25$. He should have asked you for 25$ more and let you pick it up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Personally I like this section. What sucks is when you have POS sellers who won't keep their word and scum sucking POS who don't care who they screw to get something.


----------



## rickyd (Nov 28, 2016)

Curious as to what he was asking? Ad is gone.


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 28, 2016)

no one owes anything to anybody, when you get it you got it , . I do transactions all over mother earth , I get screwed my share of transactions , it is a bike , there will be others , If a bike is in public being offered for sale , it is for sale ..  why would you believe anyone ,or anything someone has promised or said or wrote ,,  they owe you nothing , , it might be different if it was your friend or something similar and they went against there word .. there are lots of liars and cheaters and folks without manners or morals involved in the cycle scene and almost all collector type markets ..  good luck in your search , for other bikes -they are out there, go to some big time bike shows and observe the b/s that occurs,.


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 29, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Personally I like this section. What sucks is when you have POS sellers who won't keep their word and scum sucking POS who don't care who they screw to get something.



why do you take it so serious , ??  it happens in business ,and all types of life , I hope you find some peace in your quest for bikes , ..I have been around the scene 50 years , been there, seen it and done it , ...You should write a book of transaction rules , and start a club that anyone who wants to follow the purchase or activity rule  can join ,,   free membership , and see how many followers you get ,   also the punishment for violato

 

 rs,,


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> why do you take it so serious , ??  it happens in business ,and all types of life , I hope you find some peace in your quest for bikes , ..I have been around the scene 50 years , been there, seen it and done it , ...You should write a book of transaction rules , and start a club that anyone who wants to follow the purchase or activity rule  can join ,,   free membership , and see how many followers you get ,   also the punishment for violatoView attachment 389796 View attachment 389797 rs,,





Not sure what your agenda is Walter. You are right people do these things all the time. Just because it happens doesn't make it right. Should we just ignore wrong? You can live by your morals and values and I'll live by mine. I've been around and have a few t-shirts myself. This is a hobby to me and it is enjoyable except for the occasional ass munch.


----------



## jkent (Nov 29, 2016)

I would be his first member.
JKent


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 29, 2016)

write it up for human behavior...the america way...f--k the other guy...and ya know it's knot goin' to get any better....


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 29, 2016)

We never get any better because we all settle for the old "thats the way it goes". Shouldnt be that way. Mankind is screwed. Ill join freqmans club!

Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 29, 2016)

This CL / Ebay section needs to be for Cabe members only. As I've said in the past when stuff like this happens.
 At least then only Cabers could see this section. 
This would at least keep the lurkers from looking here with out joining the Cabe.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2016)

tanksalot said:


> This CL / Ebay section needs to be for Cabe members only. As I've said in the past when stuff like this happens.
> At least then only Cabers could see this section.
> This would at least keep the lurkers from looking here with out joining the Cabe.




The only thing a non member can't see on this forum is the Break Room section. They can even see your profile page.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 29, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> The only thing a non member can't see on this forum is the Break Room section. They can even see your profile page.



I respectfully realize this .But this section should be in the break room or hidden from non Cabe members. I think that may help prevent some of these situations .


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 29, 2016)

Nuthin wrong with calling out liars and crooks, if these actions don't bother you, you probably are one.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 30, 2016)

To that end, who's the Cali bro that will have a bike they're ashamed to post about? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 18, 2016)

Cali guy did this to me 2 years ago.  He sold the parts on here.  The way things go on this site, why bother confronting him.  I know all his buddies will back him up regardless of how wrong he is.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 18, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> Cali guy did this to me 2 years ago.  He sold the parts on here.  The way things go on this site, why bother confronting him.  I know all his buddies will back him up regardless of how wrong he is.




<------You have a point there.... well.. two points.. that keep staring at me


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 18, 2016)

The funny thing is, he's a constant poster in the "Ebay/Craigslist" section, and always has parts for sale.  Even more funny, he hasn't made a post on this site since the day before this thread started.


----------

